# Hello? Anybody home?



## ProDiag (Jan 12, 2003)

Come on ur q guys, we have a new sandbox to play in!


----------



## tkic (Dec 18, 2001)

*Re: Hello? Anybody home? (ProDiag)*

too many forums. do you drive the gold ur quattro with the tt wheels? that car is silly hot.


----------



## Group B (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: Hello? Anybody home? (EbraketurnGTI)*

Ahhhhh sweet. We finally got our own forum.


----------



## scirocco8valve (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: Hello? Anybody home? (Group B)*

Im glad to see that there are a couple more ur quattro people on vortex


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Hello? Anybody home? (ProDiag)*

Hello Steve!
You might recognize me from dealings with Rob







Anyway, I'm still torn about the breakup of the forums. We didn't have that much traffic before, but then I am seeing a lot of people coming out of the woodwork now that they are all split up, which is really great! 
Merry Motoring!


----------



## gruppe_a (Aug 6, 2001)

*Re: Hello? Anybody home? (billzcat1)*

Hey... groovy!
Does anybody know Eric Renneisen(sp?), lives out in Kentucky or Tennessee? I think he started http://www.20v.org. Owns my old '85 ur-q...
Been too lazy to rejoin the q-list or search him out properly... just curious to see how my old car is doing!
Ray


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Hello? Anybody home? (gruppe_a)*

He did indeed start 20v.org - he used to contribute occasionally on the 20v list but I haven't seen his name in at least a year on there.


----------



## URQ (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: Hello? Anybody home? (ProDiag)*

I am in San Diego with a 82 Urq?


----------



## CoreyUK (Apr 6, 2004)

You've now got someone from the other side of the pond to play with also!!!


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Hello? Anybody home? (ProDiag)*

2 of my dream cars remain Ur-Quattro and Sport Quattro.


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Hello? Anybody home? (A4Jetta)*

I would think the experience of owning an Ur-Q would pale in comparison with SportQ...so yeah how many Sport quattro owners we got in here??? Must be hundreds!!


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: Hello? Anybody home? (A4Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A4Jetta* »_2 of my dream cars remain Ur-Quattro and Sport Quattro.









Me too, I still remember the last Ur-quattro I saw on the streets, it was a hell of along time ago


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Hello? Anybody home? (VWVancouver)*

At least you've seen one in person...I never have.







Closest I've come to seeing a UrQ is seeing my CGT.


----------



## 84veedub (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: Hello? Anybody home? (duandcc)*

maybe as soon as i find my camera i can post pics of my Ur-quat










_Modified by 84veedub at 5:01 PM 4-8-2004_


----------



## CoreyUK (Apr 6, 2004)

Give me an ur any day, much more neutral handling on the limit.


----------



## nodq (Mar 14, 2002)

*Re: Hello? Anybody home? (duandcc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duandcc* »_At least you've seen one in person...I never have.







Closest I've come to seeing a UrQ is seeing my CGT.









You have never seen one in person? They aren't *that* rare.
I'll be stopping by from time to time as I do have CGT and we all know what they have in common...... bad power window regulators!


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Hello? Anybody home? (nodq)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nodq* »_
I'll be stopping by from time to time as I do have CGT and we all know what they have in common...... bad power window regulators!









I thought only VWs and some old Accord have window regulator issues.


----------



## AhnucOnun (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Hello? Anybody home? (duandcc)*

Dude! How sad for you...








I saw one yesterday!!!







Pearl white, N.American model.
I've seen about five of them in the last 12 months. Anybody who is with me when I spot an Ur-Q probably thinks I am having a ceasure or something.








The LWB Ur-Quattro has GOT to be my all-time favourite car!!! I have dreamt of it since I was a young pup and my dad worked at a VW/Audi dealer and took me in a ride in one WITH A DIGITAL DASH no less. For years I also collected European car mags with pics of rally cars. There is no mistaking the Audi Sport colours and two pyramid stacks of driving lights with big bulging fenders (although the original colours were ripped off by BAR-Honda F1 team







)
Although I recognize the performance and significance of the short-WB Sport Quattro, I don't like it's proportions. The windshield is too vertical (from the 4000/80/90 sedan) and the rear 1/4 windows too small for my tastes. Also I prefer the wider headlights of the Euro version.
Comments? 
I may be insane but I will eventually get one of dem tings as soon as I can scrape together the cash. Then I look forward to months of repairs to get it right. NE advice?


----------



## Kidquattro (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: Hello? Anybody home? (AhnucOnun)*

any advice? yeah if your gonna spend the dough get one re-done. I mean let's face it. Spend $3k and the next 2 years getting it right or spend the money up front and no work involved.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Hello? Anybody home? (Kidquattro)*

KID!!!!
This is 85urq, welcome to the Vortex.


----------



## Fusilier (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: Hello? Anybody home? (Sepp)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I think mid-price is the way to go.
Some are obviously in really bad shape. Others are pristine and fetch top dollar.
A good mid-price car is at least drivable when purchased and keeps enthusiasm high when repairing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: Hello? Anybody home? (nodq)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nodq* »_
You have never seen one in person? They aren't *that* rare.
I'll be stopping by from time to time as I do have CGT and we all know what they have in common...... bad power window regulators!









I know you've seen them bro, your CGT is here in these pics with my CGT turbo & both of Doc's URQs (and his daughters CGT, his son's 4KCSQ, his 5KCSQ, & his wifes Cabriolet). 
Lotsa Audis here - http://f1.pg.photos.yahoo.com/...hotos


----------



## bugzy (May 29, 2000)

*Re: Hello? Anybody home? (URQ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *URQ* »_I am in San Diego with a 82 Urq?

who are you?


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Hello? Anybody home? (bugzy)*

Whomever he/she is, they like to end all of thier posts with a question mark.
Should call themselves the riddler.


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Hello? Anybody home? (Sepp)*

Or that guy on late night TV infomercials with the suit covered in question marks. You know: the guy telling you how to milk the government for money?


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Hello? Anybody home? (billzcat1)*

Bringing this thread way off course, who the heck pays that guy???
Is that his only job?


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Hello? Anybody home? (Sepp)*

Hehehe! That guy sells books to tell you how to ream the government for free money...so I guess the people who buy his books pay him


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Hello? Anybody home? (billzcat1)*

I wonder if anybody actually buys those books.....
That guy needs to change his wardrobe, he's so '80's.
Bad retro-if anyhting.


----------

